# Sitting all 8 FE1s in one session



## AFC2008 (9 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I'm planning on sitting all 8 FE1s in the winter session (October) this year. I have no prior legal knowledge, but would be able to study full-time from July onwards. Is this taking on too much or should it be very "do-able". I know there are people who successfully sit all 8 exams in one go, but if it takes studying for 8-10 hours a day (everyday) for 4 months, I just don't know if I have the discipline.

Any advice from people who have sat the exams (esp. all 8 in one go)would be really appreciated.


----------



## ajapale (9 Mar 2008)

Hi AFC2008,

We dont encourage discussion of very specialist courses such as the FE1 here.

You could try this discussion group. http://groups.google.com/group/FE-1-Study-Group/about


----------



## dazza21ie (10 Mar 2008)

I previously sat all 8 FE1'S in one sitting, passing 6 of them and repeated to other two successfully on the following sitting. Everyone i spoke with beforehand thought i was mad doing them all in one go. 
I done the Griffith College prep course (correspondence) which i thought helped alot as it cut down the amount of work needed to pass the exams. I took four weeks off before the exams and gave them all a go. The hardest part of doing the 8 exams in one go was the physical exhaustion. The exams are crammed into two and a half weeks. You literally have to walk out of the exam hall and pick up the books for the next exam straight away. There is no time to unwind. By the time the third exam comes in the week you are just worn out and it becomes a lottery. 
I would suggest taking a look at the timetable for next October and picking the exams on the Monday and Friday and do 5 or 6. That would let you have a bit of recovery time between the exams and pressuming you passed them all it would leave a lot less work for your next sitting.


----------



## legallady (10 Mar 2008)

I definately think it will require studying 8-10 hours a day. those exams are very tough.


----------

